# More Luft '46 - 1/48 He162D with for-swept wings



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.inpayne.com/models/he162d1.html

This is basically the good ol' Trimaster kit with new parts for the wings and tail.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And nobody cares.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Another great job, John. :thumbsup: 

And I'd bet that most people are out and about, not that they don't care.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I like it. And like seeing your aircraft, so please keep posting shots of your efforts.

Phil


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks great! Really like the luft '46 subject matter!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool! Your cockpits are always superb :thumbsup:

How do you do them?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Truthfully this cockpit came out pretty crappy. But I'm glad it looks good in the photos .

It's a tough cockpit to build, with the delicate assembly of the rudder pedal frame dangling from the back of the instrument panel hood. I kept getting the pedals at the wrong angle and it just would NOT fit. Kept mangling the bracework trying to correct the angle. I finally left the pedals and bracing off and stuck a piece of plastic rod across the back of the panel to simulate the top of the trusswork!

The seatbelts are photoetched from an Eduard set for Fw-190s.

Otherwise, it's jusy my standard - paint it dark gray, give it a black watercolor wash, then dry brush some silver on the edges of things.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Crappy? I doubt that. (Though it is nice that the camera may be somewhat forgiving at times.)

Looks like you gave it the correct "artistic" touch there. The seatbelts really stand out in terms of realism.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice John! I always like to see the Luf 46' subjects you build! Awesome work! The Horten flying wing is my fav.!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Always great to see John! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I repeat what I said before: it looks grand. Great work, John! :thumbsup: 

Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

You are hands down, the master builder of luft 46 planes, John. Excellent work on the 162. I am currently working on the Revell 1/32 scale version but am thinking of changing the wings to forward swept.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: nicely done


----------

